# Candycane about to give birth (2nd time around)



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Candycane has been with me since a wee baby (birth). This is her 2nd litter - first 2 were killed by local mongrels and left in my back yard. She lives in my porch attic (quite safe from dogs!) and comes down several times a day when she hears me outside; crawling down like a little monkey . She is quite weary of noises and I guess that’s why she has lived so long, but loves me petting and feeding her - refuses to come inside so I can take care of her.

Do ‘ya think if she has her litter in her fav spot (attic) will she be able to carry her kittens (2?) up and down the wooden porch beam? I’m wondering if I should get a cathouse from petsmart and place it on a table (so the local mongrels can’t get to it) close to her attic entry point? I guess I could begin feeding her close to it and put some of my t-shirts in it for bedding (she’s used to my smell by now)....or would hay be better?

BTW, her 1st litter was so sweet; puss-n-boots and wolfman (part Maine-****) would talk to me, get in my lap and come inside to eat! Was looking forward to them to finally using the litter box so I could then take to the doctor and get them all fixed up for a comfortable life inside before the mongrels destroyed the in a matter of seconds.

Please let me know about the petsmart idea; I’m retired and don’t have a large income anymore but willing to invest for the family’s future... here’s Candycane below in her fav outdoor spot; soaking in some sunshine...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Candycane is beautiful!
That is so sad about her previous babies...
Another possible idea, for her to negotiate getting from the attic down to ground level, might be adding some out side shelving, in several ladder like levels, could use some recycled wood, and maybe someone you know could help you put them up?

When I had three mama cats, I got the Large Dog Crates, these were big enough, to hold a rubbermaid container, with insulation, and straw, and a litter box.
You definitely would want to add STRAW, not hay, straw is hollow, which is what makes it a great insulation material!
Mamas were happy, and every one was safe!
Perhaps you could send a picture of the attic area, and where she's doing the climbing up and down?
Would help to better visualize what might help your situation!
😸🐾🐾


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank you - you have some pretty kritterz too - I like the little Siamese and grey kitty! I was thinking about maybe carpeting the post to make it really easy to climb on. The attic area is covered up; there is a tiny hole in the soffit that Candycane uses to enter ‘ exit - birds used to nest in there - I guess that’s how Candycane discovered the hole by watching the birds . Yeah, I was thinking about the large dog cage but thinking that would really stress her out if I temporarily put her in one. Don’t want to introduce too much stress with her being about to pop! Would Certainly be nice if I could get her inside one in my house where it’s safe and warm and dry for the birth!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

To start with, if you choose the crate, you could just set it up, leave the door open, so she can check it out, and get familiar with it!
I had outdoor houses set up, which Mamas had already checked out! They decided they would make good nesting boxes, and one by one, they all moved their kittens to these boxes, after that, I was able to get Mama's and babies into the crates!
Mama's definitely appreciated the extra food and nice hidey holes for their kittens!
Will there be way for you to check on the kittens, once she has them?
It is probably going to be much harder for her to negotiate, the usual route...
Birth is hard enough, then she's going to be carrying the milk for her kittens...
Some kind of shelving at least would help her negotiate the ups and downs...
That's why a picture would be helpful!😺

Sometimes we all just have to think 'Outside the Box'!

Could you get a Live Trap?
Prepare a small quiet room in your house ahead of time, with nesting box, litter box, etc...
It might be worth it...I'm sure she would settle down pretty quickly, since she already seeks you out!

❤🐾🐾


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Another thing that does concern me, is since she is in the attic...the type of insulation that's up there, could be dangerous...
For her, and any kittens she has!
Some types of insulation that are used, have very fine fibers, and will get into the lungs, causing respiratory problems...
Than there's the danger, of Mommy or kittens eating this stuff, especially since Mommy will be doing a lot of grooming, herself, and kittens!
❤🐾🐾


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Good idea leaving the crate outside with the door open! I believe I’ll try that when the kittens are born! The actual ”hole” in the soffit is where I have not finished it since I started it - a lot has been going on in the past 10 years with deep depression, my wife passing away, onset of T2 diabetes, hypothyroidism and yadda yadda yadda 🤪😕. The opening is 12” X 16”. The insulation is comprised of 4’ X 8’ X 3” sheets of Polyisocyanurate not the fiber kind. Live trap - I’ve already tried that but candycane will not approach it even with her favorite stinky chicken in it; I’ve watched her at night. Unable to watch kittens in this porch attic area - there are no access areas - it’s about 2’ high. I was thinking the cat house from petsmart Heated Cat House: K & H Heated Outdoor Cat House | PetSmart would give her the hide spot she likes AND some protection....


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Here’s her hidey spot. Enlarge the picture and you can see the tip of her little ear (nap time) in
the 2nd opening from the right


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

So, she climbs up and down that wooden beam?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness! This helps a lot!
Short shelves, spiral stair case style around that post, about 12 inches apart...
First landing, right outside of soffit, most important! It is from here, she'll hesitate, to figure best way down, especially if she's moving a kitten, in her mouth!
Mama's are very cautious when moving babies!
She will need protection, a crate will give her and kittens that...
Or indoor??
The Mongrels running around there, sound like a constant threat, so sad...
We have coyotes, Great horned owls, and stray dogs in our area, non of which, is cat user friendly...
I feel your pain...😿

My heart goes out to you...
Terrible rough times...heartbreak...
I'm so glad you have this little one, to fuss over!
She's your Angel!
HUGS!
❤🐾🐾


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> So, she climbs up and down that wooden beam?


Ha ha - yeppirs....i will have to set up my motion activated trail camera to get a video for all! Yes, she’s quite the acrobat! When I come back from my walks she can hear me 300’ away and will emerge head down! I then call her monkey momma and we head towards the back porch for an extended back scratch session. Keep in mind she is QUITE LARGE with the 2 kittens inside her!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

❤❤🐾🐾


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks! Will make some wrap-around spiral shelves and carpet them for her and then post the pix. Thanks for bouncing around some ideas with me! I definitely fuss over her! Here she is a few weeks old (with the darker ears) with her sibling (pure white albino) who disappeared not too long after this photo....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwwww, sooooo adorable! Precious kittens!
❤🐾🐾


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

PLEASE keep us posted! Would love to see what you come up with!
Hope she has healthy babies and no bad things happen!
❤🐾
Sharon


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Thankyou for all the comments everybody.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Aww man... This is so awesome, or should I say PAWSOME! She trusts you! Special Relationship...
Please keep us posted on this!
So hoping and praying, this
time...everything works out!
❤🐾🐾
Sharon


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I am so sorry about your wife. 😭


----------

